# Mod for USE Exposure remote switch?



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, has anyone come up with a good way of mounting the switch instead of using the velcro strap that come's with it?
I've been trying to use a big O-ring looped through one side of the switch but could do with making some sort of plastic hook to clip onto the other side. Ideally this would be 'S' shaped so it gets a good hold on both the switch and the O-ring. I tried cutting up bits of plastic from all kinds of stuff including lighters, cable ties and pen tops. Anything I've come up with has been very average and I don't think any would last very long! I could grind some notches in the switch for O-ring to get a hold of but don't really want to do this.
Whatever method I end up using, it has to come off easily as I'm still riding more daylight than night hours.
Cheers, DF.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*remote switch*

I would NOT cut into the ends of that tiny switch!
You might try adding a Narrow piece of Velco strip to WRAP just 1 time around the handlebar, then the Remotes' velcro strap can stick to that too as its' strap goes around the bar...

...or you can do as i did, glue a patch of THIN RUBBER to the bar underneath where the switch sits, that provides a little traction for the switch, and a small strip of Velcro to the bottom side, mine does not slide around now and i can cinch it pretty tightly using the Factory velcro strap. 

The Remote is a cool addition, but could have been better-designed with a shape that actually fits a Round Bar. :yesnod:


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

D45yth said:


> Hi, has anyone come up with a good way of mounting the switch instead of using the velcro strap that come's with it?
> I've been trying to use a big O-ring looped through one side of the switch but could do with making some sort of plastic hook to clip onto the other side. Ideally this would be 'S' shaped so it gets a good hold on both the switch and the O-ring. I tried cutting up bits of plastic from all kinds of stuff including lighters, cable ties and pen tops. Anything I've come up with has been very average and I don't think any would last very long! I could grind some notches in the switch for O-ring to get a hold of but don't really want to do this.
> Whatever method I end up using, it has to come off easily as I'm still riding more daylight than night hours.
> Cheers, DF.


DF,
From the start, I eliminated the velcro strap and used a big zip tie to secure it to my bars, mounted neatly next to my brake lever/shifter. It works perfectly, and when I'm not using the light, I just loop the remote switch cord around my bars and tuck it out of the way. Hope that helps! 
Steve


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies but I've come up with my own solution. 
The plastic hook was cut off a pen top, heated up a bit and bent to shape with pliers. If I find one a bit wider I'll use it instead, this will do for now though.
I've got a thick rubber washer to stick on the back of the switch that I'm going to shape to the curve of the bar. It's fairly solid as it is so I'll do this at a later date.
UN-COG-KNEE-TOE, why have you mounted the switch by your stem?  
Cheers, DF.

Here's the pic's:


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

D45yth said:


> UN-COG-KNEE-TOE, why have you mounted the switch by your stem?
> Cheers, DF.


...keen of you to notice that - I actually mount My Maxx D below the bars, out in front on my Rigid Fork with a bracket, since the Remote has a short lead wire, the Switch will not actually reach anywhere else, i am just glad it is long enough to mount anywhere on my Bar.
Your Mounting is clever, glad it is working out for you that way! I have some other ideas too about modifying some other kinds of Devices' handlebar Mounts to work with the Remote, but my issue is basically solved with the Velcro and Rubber.
Steve from USA Exposure has a good idea too, but i like to remove my Remote often, so zip tying it would be less convenient for me.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] Lights USA said:


> DF,
> From the start, I eliminated the velcro strap and used a big zip tie to secure it to my bars, mounted neatly next to my brake lever/shifter. It works perfectly, and when I'm not using the light, I just loop the remote switch cord around my bars and tuck it out of the way. Hope that helps!
> Steve


Current remote switch mounting (the flat hard-bottomed switch) is unacceptable for a $40-dollar-plus accessory. Sorry. I am not using it due to slippage. I like the Maxx light, however. Excellent spread; no hotspot.

I will retro a 1998 Niterider bar switch mount with a curved rubber bar interface and no slippage.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, here's an update to my switch mod. I've been asked to show some more detailed pics on another forum.

You'll need: Pen top, 35mm rubber O-ring, knife, pliers and a lighter

1. Cut off just under half of the pen top clip. 
2. Hold in pliers, heat up with a lighter and bend it to shape.
3. Push it through slot in switch, heat up the thin end and squash with pliers so it won't pull back through slot.







4. Thread O-ring through bottom of the other slot and there you go, job done!








To use: Push the plastic toggle up while you loop O-ring round handlebar and hook it on, then push it back down to hold in place.

I still haven't bothered sticking a piece of rounded rubber on the back, maybe I'll do it this year!

Hope this is useful to a few folk, DF.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

I recently bought one of these switches and like many other people, was very unimpressed with the useless velcro strap. After some thought, I found a nice way to mount it ergonomically and securely.

Here are some photos

You will need two zip ties ( 1 x 2.5 mm or less in cross section ). Thread the two zip ties in equal and opposite directions beneath the mounting screws on the shifter and bar lever mount. There is ample space if your zip ties are not too thick.









Thread the male end of the each zip tie up through its closest switch mounting hole and loop back around to connect to the female lock. Once connected, pull to tighten it and then cut off excess









What you will end up with a very secure and discreet button


----------



## Javice (Dec 4, 2015)

No doubt most of you know what this is 








For those who don't its a garmin mount, and I personally replaced it rather quickly with a "out front version".

So rather than coming up with super fancy idea, I just thought, why not reuse something I already have...so...








two zip ties and 1 garmin mount I'm glad I never threw away, simply zip tied the button onto the mount and use the O-ring for mounting to bars 
makes it a bit larger but works just fine for me.


----------

